# Do you come here often



## Fujidave (Apr 11, 2018)

Well the bees are coming back now which is good to see, taken with the X-T20 & XC 50-230mm then a small crop.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 11, 2018)

Very nice shot.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 11, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Very nice shot.



Thank you Brent.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 11, 2018)

This is such a nice composition (framing, composition, lines, shapes, focus point) that I'm  almost hesitant to comment, but to me it seems a tad flat. Fuji has the ability to render such rich colors which piqued my curiosity about this image. So a slight edit to expand the colors, and emphasis the positives, not necessarily a better version, just a different version of an already good image.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 11, 2018)

I like this shot, nice one.............


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice!



Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> This is such a nice composition (framing, composition, lines, shapes, focus point) that I'm  almost hesitant to comment, but to me it seems a tad flat. Fuji has the ability to rendering such rich colors which piqued my curiosity about this image. So a slight edit to expand the colors, and emphasis the positives, not necessarily a better version, just a different version of an already good image.
> 
> View attachment 156273



Thank you and nice one on the edit, I still have a lot to learn but hope to get better.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I like this shot, nice one.............



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 12, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Thank you and nice one on the edit, I still have a lot to learn but hope to get better.



Based on your posts I'd say you're well on your way!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2018)

@Fujidave , nice image. There looks to be a super nice XT20 firmware update that just got released. I like your "not as saturated" version or original. It is more natural, good separation. The edited takes too much away from subject and looks over processed. I have found the less editing on a Fuji Raw, the better. I know you didn't do the edit but wanted you to know from a fellow Fuji user.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you and nice one on the edit, I still have a lot to learn but hope to get better.
> ...



Thank you for the kind words @smoke665


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> @Fujidave , nice image. There looks to be a super nice XT20 firmware update that just got released. I like your "not as saturated" version or original. It is more natural, good separation. The edited takes too much away from subject and looks over processed. I have found the less editing on a Fuji Raw, the better. I know you didn't do the edit but wanted you to know from a fellow Fuji user.



Thank you very much too @jcdeboever


----------

